# Auto filling and deduction from another file on excel 2007



## Muujig (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi guys

I'm trying to build an inventory control excel file. What I want to do is this:

1. I want the cells to be filled automatically by linked information when one manually enters the item number onto the invoice sheet.
2. And I want to build a system that will automatically deduct the amount written on the invoice from the stock on another file.

The invoice of course will have several items on it or one item. Either way I want items that were sold according to the invoice be deducted from the inventory stock file.

How do I do this? Help PLZ

Thank you all for viewing!

Muujig


----------



## Muujig (Jan 26, 2011)

Not even a single reply? Guys heeeeeeeeeelp.... :'(


----------



## Muujig (Jan 26, 2011)

If anyone knows a good place where I can learn to these things, please post the link!

Thanks


----------



## RSpecianjr (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey Muujig,

Thanks for your patience. If it goes a few days without a reply, you can always PM one of the moderators and ask them to look at your thread (just include the hyperlink to your thread). Sorry for the delay, I don't know how I missed it!

For your usage, you will need a lookup worksheet. A worksheet that has all the data about your inventory. Column A on this worksheet needs to be the item number. This sheet could double as your stock sheet, there is no need to have another file unless you just want to.

As far as learning about it, I just learned over time playing with other peoples workbooks. Most people pick up a book. I spent a lot of time on the mrexcel.com forum, they have a lot of good explainations, though this only really helps if you have something you are trying to figure out.

There are four formulas I always recommend to people starting out. They are invaluable in any workbook:

IF 
VLOOKUP
SUM 
COUNT

Your workbook will likely use the first three if not all of these formulas. Beyond that, im not really sure what else would be needed until we start developing it.

So, to start, make the worksheet I was talking about and put all the headers in for the information you could ever imagine ever using. Again, Item Number being the first column (cell A1), B1 could be like Item Name... C1 a description... etc. I don't know what info you have on your items so I cannot really say at this point.

Hope this helps,

Robert D. Specian Jr.


----------



## Muujig (Jan 26, 2011)

Dear Robert,

Thank you very much, I guess first I'll begin to build the workbook as you said. I'll check out the site you mentioned. Again Thank you very much!


----------



## RSpecianjr (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey Muujig,

If you run into any problems with it we can help you out, and we can help with other aspects like layout and what not as well. Though the core of the workbook creation, data and such, is really more up to you. 

Regards,

Robert D. Specian Jr.


----------

